# What does it take to join Team Canada (compound)?



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I was just curious, what does it take to become part of Team Canada in addition to being quite good at the sport? Are there different teams for indoor and outdoor, or once you're in, you're in for all of it? If different teams, are there different trials? I'm assuming Archery Canada selects team by the World Archery rules... no?

I think I read everything that seemed even remotely relevant on Archery Canada's website, but I still have no idea what the process is... I imagine there's trials and one needs to qualify to shoot those, but when/where those trials are, or what it takes to qualify to shoot those trials is still a mystery to me. Also, say one makes it to the trials, is it enough to place top X in those to be invited to join the team, or regardless of where someone places, they still may not get selected?

If someone has info, or even links that would explain this to me, I will greatly appreciate it. 

Oh, and I'm not suggesting I'm good enough to join the team, I just wonder what it would take to join it.

Thank you!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

to shoot the worlds a big bank account and not being funny but truthful.... and if not Olympic recurve no funding at all... Canada needs some aggressive executive to procure funding from gov`t.. this is a Olympic venue... should include compounds in Olympics should be lobbying for change.. geez we have Frisbee and snow boarding etc etc ..whats wrong with this picture..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ignore CLASSICHUNTER - he seems to want to turn every discussion remotely involving organized archery into a political argument: 

If you want to earn a place on the Canadian Team for WA (FITA) it's pretty straightforward. Join Archery Canada through your provincial association, and shoot regustered 720 rouunds well enough to be ranked among the top 8 or so in the country. You'll need to also compete and score well in some "Major" events so you can prove you're more than a backyard phenom. 

Then win a place at the Trials for that event actual rules for trials arer a bit complicated, but in most cases whoever shoots the highest score wins so set that as your goal.. Sometimes there is no Trials - in that case archers are offered a position based on national ranking.

Don't take any banned drugs.

Those are the bare bones - the details will become clear when you start to get noticed as having serious potential.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash made the team twice ... so maybe listen instead of talking through ur butt.. for 3d team just being real ..tell it like it is..you can be the best but if no funding for travel then what.. stash don`t paint a rosey picture when it smells like sh t..


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Unfortunately Classic is correct in saying that the compound teams receive little to no funding. It's because of this that the highest scoreing shooters (whom one would assume to be the current "best") sometimes are not the ones on the team. If your willing to self fund, the door is open. It would seem the first step is becoming proficient enough to shoot rankable scores, following that I'm not real sure where one attains the info online. If it were me, I'd look to attend a tournament where I could have a conversation with someone like dietmar or Chris Perkins. Someone who has been on said team numerous times. I'm sure they could clear up the foggy road. 
Good luck!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stash made the team twice..


Actually, eleven times, but who's counting? 

Nobody's denying that funding isn't an issue and that it's expensive to compete internationally, but that's not the question that was asked.

What I said is correct - all you need to do is join up and shoot the scores, and you can make the team. But I agree - actually attending the event you made the team for is going to take mucho $$$ in addition to talent.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you. I didn't realize that funding is what prevents many good shooters from participating. You'd think that if one has the ability to shoot at a world cup level, someone would easily pay for their flight/hotel, whether that's the country they're representing or the equipment manufacturers they're shooting. 

But funding aside, seems that it's the 720 round that's the most important discipline, no? What about indoor? 18m, 600 round? Is that not very important or it's only important AFTER one has proven they can shoot the 720 round and scored well in some bigger events (assuming these include Canadian/US provincials/nationals, but correct me if I'm wrong please). 

As for shooting with Chris Perkins or Dietmar Trillus... I'd love to, but Chris is far, and Dietmar hasn't shown up at the shoots I used to see him last year. But I'll keep trying. 

If you think of anything else, please share... any time... this thread doesn't expire.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There have been many, many discussions on the funding issue, but the bottom line is, Archery simply isn't a sport that invites corporate sponsorship or government funding (outside of the Olympics themselves). It's not a huge spectator sport so won't bring in advertising revenue from major corporations. Archery manufacturers aren't big enough to be able to sponsor a team from every country so they limit themselves to supporting prominent individuals.

Win a few major international events and some corporate sponsorship will come, but you need to get there on your own first.

As for 720 vs indoor - most people are interested in the outdoor - much more "glamorous" and frankly much more fun. There's more competition to make a team for outdoor events, especially the World Target Champs so it's harder. Not too many people are interested in attending indoor competition at the international level - it's just not as prestigious or memorable. I mean, who remembers the last few indoor World Champions? So it's easier to make a Canadian team for the Indoors - you pretty much just have to be ranked and be interested in attending (on your own dime) and they'll ratify you as a Team member.

It's the sport we chose - so we have to deal with it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

omg point made ..if you can get 5-7 k to travel air fare motels food transportation ..then go for it..it is a experience like nothing else I`m told.. but if you want the same just go to vegas and you`ll have a great time to boot.. and 1/4 the price including what ya lost in the casino`s lol lol ..1500 shooters in one room is pretty mind blowing..or shoot Kentucky same deal


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Vegas is great, no doubt. Every serious archer should try to make it at least once.

But there's nothing quite like being on a shooting line at an outdoor WordChampionship, knowing that everyone there is the best each country can produce, and EVERY top shooter in the world is there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash beg to differ ... not the best each country can produce again Canada with no support does not send its best.. known fact .. best who can afford it.. not a pissing match.. but if you want last word on this go for it.. and I would say vegas has better standing and quality shooters.. more world records I think are broken there .. I think


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Shooting Vegas, Louisville or Lancaster would be a good place to start while waiting for spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stash beg to differ ... not the best each country can produce again Canada with no support does not send its best.. known fact .. best who can afford it.. not a pissing match.. but if you want last word on this go for it.. and I would say vegas has better standing and quality shooters.. more world records I think are broken there .. I think


OP was referring to Compound for WA. Kindly refer me to the last time we did not send our 3 best compound archers as chosen at our Trials to the World Target Championships.

Vegas definitely has many top archers, mostly Americans. However, there are many world class archers (again going with target compound) who do not regularly attend Vegas. Korens, Iranians, Indians for example. 

Vegas is an open shoot, a real mess when it comes to divisions, and there are dozens of "Champions" declared. World Championships are reserved for the elite of each country. One champion in men/women, recurve/compound. There's really no comparison


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

vegas is such a mess..please 1500 shooters and the world champions are there both in recurve and compound.. chris perkins dietmar etc etc ..again just stating a truthful fact...both of the above and Korean team etc etc are their too..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought you said I could have the last word....

Not really wanting to continue a pointless discussion, but if you check the World Archey rankings in Compound against the Vegas attendees, you'll see a lot of prominent international names missing from the Vegas list.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I was mostly asking about WA, and I appreciate the replies. 

So then, Stash, if Canada is sending the top 3 compound archers to the world championships, I assume to make the team and go, regardless of money, one has to make top 3 at the trials? That would seem reasonable, although too straightforward 

My follow up question tho, how come we hardly ever see Canadians at the events? They show up from time to time, but if you look at the teams of some other countries, US, Netherlands, Denmark, Italy, France, even Turkey, Iran, Colombia (countries I'd consider not as capable of sending a team to 8 events across the world every year)... These guys are always there... Does Canada not send the team to all the championships (4 indoor, 4 outdoor), or does the team not make it far enough to get some coverage? I was under the impression that people like Chris Perkins can shoot with and beat the best of them, so I assume that if I don't see them, it's because they didn't go...


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Yeah, I was mostly asking about WA, and I appreciate the replies.
> 
> So then, Stash, if Canada is sending the top 3 compound archers to the world championships, I assume to make the team and go, regardless of money, one has to make top 3 at the trials? That would seem reasonable, although too straightforward
> 
> ...


We are NOT funded. To chase the scene like World Cup both indoor and outdoor is not even an option when someone is not being PAID to go. USA archery (Compound Team) fully paid for. If the Organzation was funding everything i would be at them all. Thats all im saying i was ratted out before from saying the truth. If you make the team and have deep pockets then you can compete.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just my two cents, but a person with such a talent to compete at the upper level in WA might have their tournament dollars better spent in the ASA k50 with the coming influx of contingencies.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I thought the compound team to Sr World this year got $1000+entry fees?
The US Compound team receives money from the Easton foundation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

We got a $1000.. YES... Entry fees? NO.... Does that amount help? YES.... Is it spent in one go? YES.... We practically spent the $1000 at trials just to find out who we already knew would make the team.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I was just checking because you said above that you "were NOT funded"....but you did receive funds...thanks for clearing that up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I understood correctly... The entire team got $1000 in one year to attend 8 tournaments all over the world, or $1000 per tournament? 

I'd say even $1000 per tournament isn't nearly enough (flight, hotel, entry fees, food...), but if that's $1000 for all, that's just shameful... Just say there is no money and give nothing. These people represent the country. It's a pity tho, considering there isn't a lack of talent... 

But I think we may be a touch off topic here... What I gather is, to make the team, one needs to shoot everything sanctioned (indoor and outdoor), get ranked, shoot trials, place top 3 and that's it... Then funding problems start, but those are secondary to making the team... For most anyway...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

To clarify...



> how come we hardly ever see Canadians at the events?


Canada always has a team at the World Outdoor Championships, despite the lack of funding. But the World Cup and World Indoor events are a different thing, and we rarely have representatives there unless there's a special circumstance and/or it's in an affordable location. Some Canadian archers also have access to corporate funding for themselves, so that helps.


> a person with such a talent to compete at the upper level in WA might have their tournament dollars better spent in the ASA k50


A completely different sport IMO and not a comparison to target events. Not better or worse, but a different area of interest and value to the participants.

And XXX Shooter is Chris Perkins in case you didn't know. I suspect he can be believed with respect to the cuurrent funding situation.


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

My daughter is a.member of the 2015 youth outdoor team and has been offered a spot on the indoor team in Turkey and currently sits as the 3rd ranked Jr and 9 ranked senior...

720 scores from registered shoots, the list of ranking shoots is on the AC webpage.

As a parent and coach we value representing our country, to us it's an honour.

We are heading to Vegas and Arizona 2016...we love archery.

saskhunter


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Xs24-7 said:


> I was just checking because you said above that you "were NOT funded"....but you did receive funds...thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not looking to receive another phone call from FCA Ed with a slap on the hand... We received a $1000 ONLY.... can be used at any of the events. These posts always come up and then people get in trouble for saying the truth. Sorry!!! YES EVERYONE WE ARE GIVEN $1000 SO TECHNICALLY YOU CAN CALL IT FUNDED... LOL


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

$1000 dollars is pretty disgusting! We have a few of the best shooters in the world in our country and we can give them any more support than that? it really is ashame


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

1000 every trip for compound.?!. Or 1000 one time every two years; 1 shoot total for worlds.?!. Seem like recurve male female are 1000 per month.!?. Where is recurve next training camp...st Lucia.?!.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ArcherMan said:


> 1000 every trip for compound.?!. Or 1000 one time every two years; 1 shoot total for worlds.?!. Seem like recurve male female are 1000 per month.!?. Where is recurve next training camp...st Lucia.?!.


what the point? yes recurve is an Olympic sport and is therefore funded more so than compound. learn to hold back 50# on your fingers and not 20#, learn to release clean with fingers and not mechanical release, learn to shoot 70m and instead of 50 and anyone could have a chance to train in st Lucia  

all kidding aside top 3 at anything representing our great nation should have a very high level of support, I would guess, compared to other countries recurve support also falls short.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

wanemann said:


> what the point? yes recurve is an Olympic sport and is therefore funded more so than compound. learn to hold back 50# on your fingers and not 20#, learn to release clean with fingers and not mechanical release, learn to shoot 70m and instead of 50 and anyone could have a chance to train in st Lucia


You meathead... you can also become a figure skater and you'll get the funding, but what's that got to do with all the rice in China?!

You effectively insulted all compound shooters... Recurve shooting isn't any harder than compound. It's different, that's about it. All that "heavy lifting with your fingers while releasing clean" is offset by the size of the 10... I'm a mediocre shooter at best and I often (and by often, I mean always) shoot scores that beat our olympians if I were to count my score the way they do theirs.

And mind you, while recurve shooters can get to the Olympics, I don't remember last time a Canadian recurve archer has medalled. So really, while you represent the country, you don't exactly make it shine. Anyone could go to the olympics and be mediocre. However, there are Canadian compound shooters who have taken gold at the highest competition level possible (for compound) not that long ago... and likely why it isn't happening more often is exactly funding. So maybe whoever is cutting those checks should stop wasting their money on recurve.

All kidding aside, debating compound vs. recurve isn't why I started this thread, but yeah... if funding is the reason the compounders with an actual potential to win medals don't, something needs to change.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ohhh gawd...... lighten up, if offended you training wheel fellas I apologize. this topic is just old and redundant is all, ya it sucks for compounders but the way to change things is not to down play or be jealous of what other archers have or get.

and you sir have effectively represented yourself as model compounder who name calls on public forms, shows jealously, resentment, and belittle our Olympians achievements, well done. keep going, the way to help get funding, is getting a whole group of archers off your side by saying the money is wasted on them, ya that will help. but what does this meathead know.

wayne


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The money spent on recurve is for the most part government funding which has many strings attached,hence additional support for Olympic events. Canada's biggest issue is participation, most other countries have memberships upwards of 40-70,000, so funding is more fluid, smaller participating Countries have compounds paying most of the bill similar to Canada.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

wanemann said:


> ohhh gawd...... lighten up, if offended you training wheel fellas I apologize. this topic is just old and redundant is all, ya it sucks for compounders but the way to change things is not to down play or be jealous of what other archers have or get.
> 
> and you sir have effectively represented yourself as model compounder who name calls on public forms, shows jealously, resentment, and belittle our Olympians achievements, well done. keep going, the way to help get funding, is getting a whole group of archers off your side by saying the money is wasted on them, ya that will help. but what does this meathead know.
> 
> wayne


Sorry, I thought if I just say "all kidding aside" at the end of my post, it's considered a joke, so if I really wanted to "name call", you deserve a lot worse than "meathead"... 

To belittle an achievement, there has to be one first, but I don't consider attendance an achievement. I'm also not jealous of anyone; I'm not even close to making the compound team, so really, I have bigger fish to fry than being jealous of recurve guys getting funding. But if funding should be allocated based on merit, the compound team has more than the recurve one... recent history numbers show that. The only reason I even replied to you is because you flat out dissed my sport with zero arguments. And if me stating facts makes whatever archery committee not release any funding to the compounders, I guess not much would change from the current situation.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeez you guys. This is how Canadians talk to each other on the Canadian Forum, eh? I read Post 1 and knew inevitably someone would be attacking recurve archers out of nowhere.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> To belittle an achievement, there has to be one first, but I don't consider attendance an achievement.


If you don't believe making it into the Olympics is a high achievement then you just don't know anything about World class archery. But that's why you started the thread. You don't know about International competition but you want to to learn. Good. But you need to remember not to judge things you don't know anything about.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Sorry, I thought if I just say "all kidding aside" at the end of my post, it's considered a joke, so if I really wanted to "name call", you deserve a lot worse than "meathead"...
> 
> To belittle an achievement, there has to be one first, but I don't consider attendance an achievement. I'm also not jealous of anyone; I'm not even close to making the compound team, so really, I have bigger fish to fry than being jealous of recurve guys getting funding. But if funding should be allocated based on merit, the compound team has more than the recurve one... recent history numbers show that. The only reason I even replied to you is because you flat out dissed my sport with zero arguments. And if me stating facts makes whatever archery committee not release any funding to the compounders, I guess not much would change from the current situation.


really!!!!!^^^^^ so... i deserve a lot worse than meathead, huh, ill keep this in mind. who is this guy, i am so gonna tell his wife what he spends on archery equipment.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well this escalated quickly Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

TER said:


> If you don't believe making it into the Olympics is a high achievement then you just don't know anything about World class archery. But that's why you started the thread. You don't know about International competition but you want to to learn. Good. But you need to remember not to judge things you don't know anything about.


Hey man, making it into the Olympics is a high achievement... no doubt. Very few are able to do it and I'm sure it takes great effort. But it's a personal achievement. The national pride comes from bringing home a medal, not attending. Matter of fact, I'd say if the choice was "attend and place top 64" or "not attend", the public would pick "not attend"... Maybe we're used to too high standards. 

And yeah, I wanted to learn and it was all fine and educational until someone had to run their mouth and pull the "training wheel shooters" vs. Olympian archers bull crap "as a joke"...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Hey man, making it into the Olympics is a high achievement... no doubt. Very few are able to do it and I'm sure it takes great effort. But it's a personal achievement. The national pride comes from bringing home a medal, not attending. Matter of fact, I'd say if the choice was "attend and place top 64" or "not attend", the public would pick "not attend"... Maybe we're used to too high standards.
> 
> And yeah, I wanted to learn and it was all fine and educational until someone had to run their mouth and pull the "training wheel shooters" vs. Olympian archers bull crap "as a joke"...


What an insulting pile of crap that is. Learn to shoot then shoot well enough to wear a national Jersey then tell me there's no sense of pride. Everyone I know who has competed at the Olympics remembers it for the rest of their lives. Yes medals are great and the icing on the cake but to just make the team is the big achievement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Bigjono said:


> What an insulting pile of crap that is. Learn to shoot then shoot well enough to wear a national Jersey then tell me there's no sense of pride. Everyone I know who has competed at the Olympics remembers it for the rest of their lives. Yes medals are great and the icing on the cake but to just make the team is the big achievement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again.. twist twist twist until it breaks. If I'm your average Olympics viewer, not even an athlete, just a couch surfer... how much national pride will there be for me if my athletes in any sport just participated, versus if they brought home a medal? 

I don't argue that being on the team isn't a great personal achievement, or that you'll forget it or whatever... I argue, and I don't even know why as I didn't even care much about this until someone here started bad-mouthing compounds in favor of recurve, that the pride of the nation comes primarily from winning, and as a distant second from just attending.

And ultimately, I don't really care about funding in the first place, or pride, or recurve... all I wanted to know is what it takes to join the team as a compound shooter, and didn't want to be told to "learn to hold 50 lbs with my fingers" in the process... I didn't even mention money or recurve or anything related anywhere in most of my posts, until someone completely sent me on a tangent... And for allowing that to happen, I apologize.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Back to the question. Talent coupled with a healthy bank account will do it every time. Hey it's Christmas and I wish you both.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Again.. twist twist twist until it breaks. If I'm your average Olympics viewer, not even an athlete, just a couch surfer... how much national pride will there be for me if my athletes in any sport just participated, versus if they brought home a medal?
> 
> I don't argue that being on the team isn't a great personal achievement, or that you'll forget it or whatever... I argue, and I don't even know why as I didn't even care much about this until someone here started bad-mouthing compounds in favor of recurve, that the pride of the nation comes primarily from winning, and as a distant second from just attending.
> 
> And ultimately, I don't really care about funding in the first place, or pride, or recurve... all I wanted to know is what it takes to join the team as a compound shooter, and didn't want to be told to "learn to hold 50 lbs with my fingers" in the process... I didn't even mention money or recurve or anything related anywhere in most of my posts, until someone completely sent me on a tangent... And for allowing that to happen, I apologize.


oh my lol....you really should stop, no one badmouthed compounds that just how YOU perceived my comments, and if that's all it takes to send you on a name calling and downplaying great people rant, you have a long road to go before being great when on the line.
sorry to have rattled you, it was sincerely was not my intent it was ment in good humor.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Compound people try out (trials) 1x/2years; go to worlds and pay them self; get 1000 only for this 1 event 1x/2years; all other events must pay for out of pocket; CAN compound medal on world event often when go.!?.
Recurve people get flat amount paid; additional 'camps' in st Lucia, Arizona, Florida costs paid; multiple world cups all costs paid; all costs world champs paid; much other support given for other training, fitness, but sit by looks .?!.
No expert I am at all; but here is the Question.?!. What Olympic TEAM are you talking about; bc what I found this morning CAN does not have Olympic archery TEAM.!?. Olympics is a event you have to QUAlIFY for.?!. There is NO TEAM qualified for last or this coming Olympics.!?. 
Why is a Federal sport organized body spending money on a TEAM that does not exist.!?. From watching from outside it does not make sense.
I could give you 6 compound man names right now; you take ANY combination of the 6 names and make a team of 3 they have a chance to medal as a TEAM and INDIVIDUAL.!?. The woman compound are coming too in next 5 years; just watch.!?.
Does others not see this.!?. I am just a club guy that have fun.!?. I spent 35 minutes looking into this and already know.!?. 
Good luck


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no horse in this race...I shoot both and have to utmost respect for anyone flinging arrows...period. 
I do not subscribed to divisive games within our sport. 
But one question occurred to me....
What if compound archery was an Olympic event? 
For those interested in some articles around this issue I've included some links. 
http://www.archery360.com/2014/02/compound-archery-become-olympic-sport/
http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/...rch/19/Is-Compound-Archery-an-Olympic-Hopeful
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/04/s...lympics-for-an-archers-dominant-bow.html?_r=0
https://fr-ca.facebook.com/tokyo2020compound/


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

ArcherMan said:


> Compound people try out (trials) 1x/2years; go to worlds and pay them self; get 1000 only for this 1 event 1x/2years; all other events must pay for out of pocket; CAN compound medal on world event often when go.!?.
> Recurve people get flat amount paid; additional 'camps' in st Lucia, Arizona, Florida costs paid; multiple world cups all costs paid; all costs world champs paid; much other support given for other training, fitness, but sit by looks .?!.
> No expert I am at all; but here is the Question.?!. What Olympic TEAM are you talking about; bc what I found this morning CAN does not have Olympic archery TEAM.!?. Olympics is a event you have to QUAlIFY for.?!. There is NO TEAM qualified for last or this coming Olympics.!?.
> Why is a Federal sport organized body spending money on a TEAM that does not exist.!?. From watching from outside it does not make sense.
> ...


I'm not sure the original post was about the Olympics, just a National team, there are no compounds at the Olympics, yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

while GT does not give any funding numbers check out post 65 to see how the US teams are funded

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3332073&page=3


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

The US Teams get no government funding at all. The same as all US Olympic sports teams and athletes.


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello Bigbadwoolfe,
In a nutshell.....you need to shoot two 680 scores (720 FITA) to earn a seat in trials. Almost everything is based off your 720 scores. Depending on your relative performance at trials you may be selected (you are competing against the likes of Perkins, Trillus, Tataryn, Fagan etc...)
Lets say you ranked 7th at the trials, there would be 6 people that would be given first right of refusal to participate in WA events. If those individuals decline to participate (finances or any other reason) it would present an opportunity for you. 
Unfortunately some of the comments are right ....there is very little support out there (in Canada) for Compound archers so expect to pay handsomely out of pocket.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The simple reality is that if your not a 700+ shooter on average your not going anyplace funding or not, AC isn't going to authorise a team member to go without being at the minimum completion level for the discipline even if they have the cash to go. If you want an archery vacation you can shoot IFAA ( indoor, field and 3D) events but you better bring your A game to be competitive there as well


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not easy to get ranking WA field scores here as no one hosts the events for some reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

just not a popular round in Ontario and without the unmarked component being shot anyplace in Canada you would be at a pretty severe disadvantage if you went to a WA Championship, our club will be hosting a registered WA/AC field round on the May long weekend in 2016


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> just not a popular round in Ontario and without the unmarked component being shot anyplace in Canada you would be at a pretty severe disadvantage if you went to a WA Championship, our club will be hosting a registered WA/AC field round on the May long weekend in 2016


I know, I will be there but I think all field should be WA here. Why have the provincials under IFAA rules and the nationals under WA, make no sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I know, I will be there but I think all field should be WA here. Why have the provincials under IFAA rules and the nationals under WA, make no sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's because that's what the archers in Ontario say they want. You can't force WA Field on people and clubs.

There's no need to point out that there is a lot in the rules of various organizations that doesn't "make sense", but we do it anyways as a compromise to accommodate as many as possible without being ridiculous about it.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> It's because that's what the archers in Ontario say they want. You can't force WA Field on people and clubs.
> 
> There's no need to point out that there is a lot in the rules of various organizations that doesn't "make sense", but we do it anyways as a compromise to accommodate as many as possible without being ridiculous about it.


Mmmmm, interesting. When was the referendum held to ask field shooters what style they preferred, recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Camp Borden General meeting in 1988, hasn't been brought up since, as well at the time Fita went through seemingly never ending rules and target face changes many in mid year with their field round until they ended up with the current round. It all but killed Fita field in North America. The IFAA round is basically the same round since its inception in 1939 with a target face and scoring change in the mid 70's. It has National, North American and World championships


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Referendum? One does not use a referendum simply to see if people want to maintain the status quo. It's only when there's a contentious issue that clearly necessitates looking into changes that a referndum is in order. 

I've attended all but about 3 AGMs of the OAA in the last 40 years and other than the 1988 one mentioned above, I don't recall anyone ever bringing up the subject of switching to WA/FITA field.

But why are we talking about OAA Field rules in a thread about joining the Canadian compound team? Start another thread if you want to discuss the field round issue, please.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> Referendum? One does not use a referendum simply to see if people want to maintain the status quo. It's only when there's a contentious issue that clearly necessitates looking into changes that a referndum is in order.
> 
> I've attended all but about 3 AGMs of the OAA in the last 40 years and other than the 1988 one mentioned above, I don't recall anyone ever bringing up the subject of switching to WA/FITA field.
> 
> But why are we talking about OAA Field rules in a thread about joining the Canadian compound team? Start another thread if you want to discuss the field round issue, please.


The OP just asked about team Canada, he didn't state a discipline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Did you read in the thread title where he uses the word "compound" which is an Archery Canada and World Archery division?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

There isn't a specific ranking list for AC Field or AC 3D, so when the time comes for compiling a team there will be either a team trials or score cut, either way it will be self funded


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What does it take for Team Canada compound?

Look and sound like you need to be a good archer. rank well. and have deep pocket.!?.

Off rank look like team is

Female
1 Mcclean
2 Dean
3 Schina
4 Roth

Male
1 Tataryn
2 Fagan
3 Perkins
4 Brandson


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I wouldn't say deep pockets, just the willingness to save for what you want to do, if more WA events come to NA many more will save for the trip a well as train to meet the score requierments


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> Did you read in the thread title where he uses the word "compound" which is an Archery Canada and World Archery division?


I take it Canada don't have a team for the WA Field or 3D champs then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

There is usually a 3D team sent but self funded , hasn't been a field team in a while, these teams are decided by score level usually


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> There is usually a 3D team sent but self funded , hasn't been a field team in a while, these teams are decided by score level usually


At the Nationals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> At the Nationals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes possibly depending on the time of year and when the event is held and what the cutoff date is, the 3D team was chosen almost a year ahead of time due to timing constraints once


----------

